# Anyone here a Mayflower descendant?



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Just curious.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

No-- have some ancestors who were founders of Brooklyn and New Haven. But that's not quite the same.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Aren't we all Mayflower descendants?

My mom's side we traced to the 1700s in Durham, NC. I don't place too much stock in these things since I know loads of people with impressive backgrounds who simply...coast.

I'm more impressed by what people have done lately.


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm not to the best of my knowledge, but I have a friend who is the 10th direct descendant of Gov. William Bradford (which he reminded me of today).


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Direct line to Williams Bradford and Brewster on my mother's side.

Basic post-Civil War Irish on the other. Made for some interesting family get-togethers years ago, apparently.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

In New England, when I was growing up, there used to be a joke about the Mayflower having to be as big as the Queen Mary to carry so many ancestors.

As an American of Irish descent I was found lacking in the eyes of those more fortunate, those whose relatives' names had been included in the manifest.

Found out recently that my wife is one of them.
Turns out there were several boatloads of Mayflower alumni.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

I didn't realise the Mayflower had descendants, that's quite amazing. It must be grand to have a ship for an ancestor.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Better a ship than a R.N. 'son of a gun.' Some of my ancestors were on the shore 50,000 years before the Mayflower.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

My wife is a Mayflower descendant.

M8


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

my understanding is that I am. apperently, my paternal grandmother's family was dscended from the Addams presidents, as well as from somebody who was on the mayflower, and a colonel from the french and indian war. one of my uncles was a historian and wrote up the geneology. several of my cousins on that side are members of the various organizations.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2005)

and I am descended from Zach


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> and I am descended from Zach


but you gotta call me "Daddy"


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

deffinately nothing from the mayflower (I have a deep seated resentment for WASPs because of all the cool things they are noted for [ivy league schools, country clubs, etc...]) <---that was a joke by the way, I have plenty of WASPy friends...

but any-who...the only famous member of my bloodline would be Goethe, directly related on my grandmother's side...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2005)

globetrotter said:


> but you gotta call me "Daddy"


damn catholic boys school flashbacks


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

First generation in the US, second one born in the New World. I am just this side of a DP.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> I am just this side of a DP.


I don't know what this means, but it scares me


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I don't know what this means, but it scares me


Ah yeah, I could see where those particular initials could....

Displaced Person.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2005)

phew....cos trust me you dont want to be just _that_ side of one

*limps away*


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

I haven't traced every line of my ancestry back to the 1620's, but I am reasonably confident that I am not. I much prefer my colonial Virginia ancestors to the Mayflower lot, anyway.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Fogey said:


> I didn't realise the Mayflower had descendants, that's quite amazing. It must be grand to have a ship for an ancestor.


Another with ancestors who settled Virginia ... as well as other ancestors who are much more recent arrivals. Actually, one side still hasn't arrived. 

However, I do think one of my previous yac ... uhhh ... boats was a descendant of the Mayflower by ... very good breeding with the Godspeed, one of the three "Jamestown" ships. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## bulla (May 26, 2006)

I flew Lufthansa.....



Beresford said:


> Just curious.


----------



## Sir Henry Billingsgate (Dec 14, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins, Edward Winslow, and Francis Cooke. All on my father's side.

Hopkins, BTW, was in Jamestown before he went on the Mayflower.

My mother's family landed in Jamestown.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

I am a direct descendent of William Bradford's daughter on my mother's side. (The story is that part of my father's side was in Jamestown. I however can not show this. I can show the direct line from William Bradford).

MichaelS


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

My ancestors came from Bavaria in 1846.


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

On mom's dad's side, VA from roughly 1650.


----------



## narticus (Aug 24, 2006)

bulla said:


> I flew Lufthansa.....


No one else has said it yet, so I will. When will you be exercising the other half of your round-trip ticket? Just curious.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Kav said:


> Some of my ancestors were on the shore 50,000 years before the Mayflower.


And who might they have been, Kav? I believe that most anthropologists now accept a pre-Paleo-Indian human presence in the New World (as in the case of "Kennewick [sp.?] Man"), but nothing as remotely far back as 50,000 years. I think modern humans were only pushing into Europe that far back. I believe some experts think that the earlier human settlers in the New World may have gone extinct prior to the Paleo-Indian migration about 10,000-12,000 years ago.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

narticus said:


> No one else has said it yet, so I will. When will you be exercising the other half of your round-trip ticket? Just curious.


Remember though ... full fare tickets -- be they first, business, or coach -- need not be purchased as a round-trip or return.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I dunno, I think the closest thing to nobility in alot of these guys bloodlines, is the fact that their father probably owned a 45 with _The Duke of Earl_ on it...


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

Fogey said:


> I didn't realise the Mayflower had descendants, that's quite amazing. It must be grand to have a ship for an ancestor.


I believe he is referring to Ole Jebediah Mayflower, the founder of (insert name here), our wonderful hometown.


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> And who might they have been, Kav? I believe that most anthropologists now accept a pre-Paleo-Indian human presence in the New World (as in the case of "Kennewick [sp.?] Man"), but nothing as remotely far back as 50,000 years. I think modern humans were only pushing into Europe that far back. I believe some experts think that the earlier human settlers in the New World may have gone extinct prior to the Paleo-Indian migration about 10,000-12,000 years ago.


The really early dates for occupation in the western hemisphere and the sometimes proposed pre-clovis components are still very debatable.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Yes, recently found a link to the Alden, Mullins and Warren families.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Wayfarer said:


> First generation in the US, second one born in the New World. I am just this side of a *DP*.


Dumb Polack??

Most Polish-Americans claim to be decended from Royalty. I always got a kick out of that.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I may not be a Mayflower descendant, but on my Dad's side of the family I'm apparently related to Alexander Hamilton (The Guy on the $10.00 bill).


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Aren't we all Mayflower descendants?
> 
> My mom's side we traced to the 1700s in Durham, NC. I don't place too much stock in these things since I know loads of people with impressive backgrounds who simply...coast.
> 
> I'm more impressed by what people have done lately.


Nope. Part of my family came to Michigan from Devon in England between the wars with a quick stop in Canada, where they realized the work was better in Detroit. The others came from merry old England in the 1890s.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Neg, Oglethorpe.


----------



## suginami (Jan 21, 2011)

I am a descendant of two people who were on the Mayflower: Stephen Hopkins and his daughter, Constance Hopkins.


----------



## GaryRanson (Aug 6, 2011)

I am a descendant of two people who were on the Mayflower: James Chilton and Francis Cooke


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

My mom is a Bradford, from William Bradford's line.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

My wife's family came to America with the Dutch Huguenots some time before 1635. They settled in NY. I think the Mayflower people set sail from Holland also, although they were English.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Nice and easy one for me!

Kind of, all my family were on the very bottom decks of the Titanic.
So long story short, no need to do any silly ancestry hunting, leaves me time for my scotch malts, my fly fishing, and not having to worry about where I am from!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOL

KAV see you up there, how you doing my friend!


Nice day my bfriend


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

My wife's father seems to think somebody way back on his side of the family was on the Mayflower, but none of us really pay him much mind.

My dad's father's family has been here since the mid 1600's and help set up the Church of England in Baltimore then moved onto North Carolina for a few generations before high tailing out to northern Kentucky and the Cincinnati area leading up to the Civil War because of disagreements over slavery and succession. We can actually trace that side of the family back quite a few generations into County Cavan, Ireland. We are lucky that there is actually a genealogical book regarding that part of our family which has a pretty good narration of the people and events. No Mayflower folks but still pretty interesting.

My Dad's mom came here immediately following WWI from Germany when a lot of her family fled from the Essen area (apparently some of the folks who worked for Krupp and the Keiser weren't so well liked right after the war). We still have some relatives in Essen but I don't know much about beyond my great-grandparents on that side (though I have met some of the aunts/uncles and cousins quite a few times). She settled in Cincinnati where she had a job lined up as an au pair with the Taft Family.

Both sides of my mom's family have been in the U.S. since at least the mid 1700s but we lose track of them in the Buffalo area trying to go back any further. All we know is that eventually both sides of her family came from Alsace-Lorrain.


----------



## MarkfromMD (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, my maternal grandfather's family. I don't remember the names but will try to dig up info later. Nobody really talks about it and our family isn't especially waspy.


----------

